# [C++] Ableitungen bilden..



## Kangaxx (28. April 2005)

Hi zusammen, 
 nachdem mein MP3-Vorhaben ja den Bach runter ist... hab ich mir was neues überlegt:
 Da wir in der Schule gerade mit Funktionen arbeiten, müssen wir häufiger Ableitungen von Funktionen bilden. Ich möchte jetzt ein Programm schreiben das eigenständig Ableitungen von Funktionen bilden kann... das hab ich au schon probiert, scheitere jedoch schnell..

 Habt ihr zufällig ne Idee wie ich das realisieren könnte?

 Für alle die nemme wissen wie das mit Ableitungen ging:
 Bsp:

 Ursprungsfunktion:
 f(x)= 2x²-4x^3+12

 1.Ableitung:
 f `(x) = 4x²-12x²

 Dahinter steckt diese Umformung:
 a*x^b ---> (a*b)*x^(b-1)

 Ich hatte mir gedacht, es zeichenweise aus einem String zu lesen, allerding scheitere ich da immer an den Hochzahlen,Kommastellen...etc..

 Hoffe euch fällt was ein...

 P.s Ich will ne Windows-Andwendung schreiben, daher benutze ich Borland C++ Builder 6


----------



## Tobias K. (28. April 2005)

moin


Das ist sehr schwierig!
Da musst du erst parsen, aufteilen, bearbeiten, wieder zusammen packen.

Um es zu verdeutlichen.
Versuch mal ein Programm zu schreiben, das mit Rechnungen folgender Art zurecht kommt: 2+5*(4/5*8)-(4*(5-7))


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## jokey2 (28. April 2005)

Das würde ich rekursiv machen. Erst den Term in seine Summanden zerlegen (Klammern ganz lassen), diese dann ableiten bzw. die Zerlegungsfunktion wieder aufrufen.


----------



## Skinner (28. April 2005)

Also die Ansätze sind gut nur würde ich mir zuerst überlegen ob ich in diesem Level der Ableitungen bleibe oder auch weiter gehe. Weil dann kann das schon aufwendig werden.

Innere Ableitungen, Produktregel und Quotientenregel wird glaub ich nicht soo leicht zu realisieren sein


----------

